# Geforce Gt430 vs. Radeon HD 4670



## oromis107 (Jun 20, 2011)

Newegg.com - ASUS ENGT430/DI/1GD3/MG(LP) GeForce GT 430 (Fermi) 1GB 64-bit DDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready Low Profile Ready Video Card
vs
Newegg.com - HIS H467QR1GH Radeon HD 4670 1GB 128-bit DDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card

I'd like to know pretty much anything you can tell me about this. I currently have the GT 430 and want to run games like Battlefield 3 and Skyrim on at least medium settings. I currently run both on the lowest settings at 1024x768 and get pretty constant fps on both, but in Battlefield 3 it seems like I get substantial framerate drops in outdoor areas where a lot of shadows are in use. 

The Radeon HD 4670 is the highest rated card on Newegg, one place above a 500 dollar card and I'd like to know if it's actually a card worth getting for what I need. 

Another side note, my processor is an E5300 Pentium dual core 2.6ghz. Is that on par with either the GT430 or the Radeon 4670 for these games?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

The pentium is a giant bottle neck for either game. Especially at higher settings.

What settings do you want to run? Neither cards are ideal for either game. Can the radeon run the game? Sure, will it run it any better then the gt 430? Most likely not.

Both games are extremely demanding and requires some relatively good hardware to play at anything other then low settings with average fps.


----------

